# Woo, Desmond got an awesome new haircut!



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I see 2 thingts that pop out at me and neither one are his ears. I immediately looked at the tuck-up and the front legs. From the side view, his legs and his chest are so flat in the front. Take more hair off the front of the front legs so it looks as if his legs are planted. squarely under him and make his chest appear fuller, rounder, not flat fronted. His tuck up needs moved forward so the center (highest point) of his body is close to the middle. This is achieved by leaving length on the front of the upper back leg (is that the stifle?) I love his topknot and he still has layered puppy ear fur. Leave it grow. He's so cute and I can tell he's momma's baby boy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This has been the week for new hairdos. He looks awesome too! I love his ears just the way they are. They don't drag into his food at this length do they? If not, |I would leave them. They look wonderful as they are.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Partial2Poodles: yeah, we noticed the issue with the chest too. We weren't able to shape the chest the way we wanted due to a previous mistake of mine. She evened it out for me, and it looks a ton better than before, though she did put the "bump" of the chest too far down. Oh wells, it still looks fine, in my opinion. 
The thing about the tuck up was that we weren't able to leave much hair under his front legs/chest area either, because his hair there is awful. It mats up in like 3 seconds, is thin, and all over just nasty. I dematt that area frequently, but Desmond hates it and we decided to just cut that part short. The hair on his stomach/tuck up area is equally awful, but thankfully mats less, but it's impossible to scissor properly. She left hair there initially to shape a tuck up, but I guess agreed that it would not work right with that hair. It's wavy and thin down there, not thick and curly like the rest of his fur. We're just kind of starting new down there, letting it grow in better. He'll get a proper tuck up and chest as his hair grows, but for now, I just like a fresh start! Honestly, the pics don't do it justice. He looks strikingly handsome irl.  Very smooth scissoring, and his eyes really pop. 

I'm not worried about his ear hair getting in his food lol, I just hate really long ears. They look silly to me, especially with a separated topknot. They're not even that long, but they just look so goofy right now, the way they're growing out. It's not puppy layering, he's a year old (too old for that short to be the natural length of his ears) and since I've scissored them short before, that's layering from a haircut a few months back.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Desmond looks so handsome! I just love his little carrot tail.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he looks great!!! He could do with a *slightly* better fluff dry to get a truely plush finish, but he does look really good!
I'm inclined to want his ears tidied up properly too... Just use scissors yourself and see how you go I say, you can always shave them down with a 4F or something if you simply can't scissor them evenly!!! I preferred to scissor Paris' ears when they were short, if you hold up the ear so it's sticking straight out from the head, and holding the front edge of it, comb all the hair down to the back edge, and scissor it off leaving maybe a cm (1/2") from the edge of the ear, and round the edges slightly (especially the outside of the ear) then holding the back edge of the ear, comb it all to the front edge and do the same thing. Then you've got a fair even shortish length to work with, trim the bottom tip and just round over the outer side of the ear to neaten...


Hmm, reading that again I'm not sure that it makes any sense... lol, I'll try get pics sometime! haha! This was Paris' ears when I did them like that previously though:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I LOVE his cut : ))) !

I would leave ears fluffy  !!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the last pic where he is "smiling"


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Ahh what a cutie. I would clip the ears to but for a different reason.
I don't like when they make that line between top knot and ears I don't get the point of it. I like blended so I would cut themback till they all grew in even again. 

Had a friend once show me how to groom and did the line to 
Casey the next week I shaved his ears off LOL.
Just my opinion though and he sure is a doll


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is so handsome!!! I just love that guy! She did a great job and he looks great!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow!!! He looks amazing. He knows it too! Look at him smile at the camera.

It's pretty neat you got to watch her groom him. He just looks so fabulous.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

BFF- yeah it was really cool! I loved seeing all the little techniques she used. I'd read about them, but never seen them done, and seeing it makes a HUGE difference! 
And he is so prancy and bouncy since he got cut lol. I think he feels good, and he loves that whenever I look at him I'm like "GOSH you're so cute!" hahah. He knows he looks good, even when he hasn't been groomed he looks adorable, and he shows off especially after a bath and groom! 

He looks so tall now, and with such long legs. He had long long hair and I never realized how chunky it made him look- he's actually got a really nice body under all that hair! I know it's hard to tell in pictures, but he really looks a ton different and better in person. So clean up and smooth.. ahhh he's so fun to cuddle!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Super cute!! <3


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I think he looks handsome in his 'new doo'. To me, the ears could be either way, I like them like they are.. don't think it makes him look 'off'... but I like the way flyingduster has the ears on Paris too. One thing, if you clip the ears and decide you liked them longer on him, they always grow back!  The beauty of the poodle...lol.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Desmond looks so handsome! I love the last pic with the ball. It just looks like an invitation to play


----------

